# Seasonable



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We all like to have fruit and flowers *in season*? But what about *music*?

On this thread I'm hoping that people will post or suggest music *appropriate to the season* - be it calendrical, weather-wise, religious, secular/socialist (May Day?) and so on.

Thanks in advance for any replies.  And I look forward to some enjoyable listening.

And if in autumn or winter, something appropriate grabs you - please, think of this thread and let us hear it. :cheers: Much appreciated!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Summer*

I was looking for some 'summer' classical music & came across this improvised piece...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Vivaldi's 'Summer'*

I still like this one....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*Summer Roses*.......................................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A double helping of Delius delicacies.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Feast of the Assumption (August 15th)*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And a double dish of summer-inspired Bax...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Crossing the pond for my favourite Barber piece.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*Summertime*..........................................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Suk, one of my favourite composers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another Delius summer-inspired work...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Switching language with Franco-Swiss master Honegger.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the few works for this (current) topic by a fellow Dutchman.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Some early Webern:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This has an attacca from the Spring scene before so it sounds abrupt at the beginning (but kinda works that way in real life too though, don't you think?)


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

"August" from Tchaikovsky's _The Seasons_:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Haydn The Seasons. Written in the Autumn of his life.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Felix's A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

September now & heading into the autumn. Here's a lovely piece of music suggested by Vesteralen. Thanks!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Milhaud wrote concertini for each season. Delightful pieces:

Concertino de Printemps
Concertino d'Ete
Concertino d'Automne
Concertino d'Hiver

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The classic September song from the Fantasticks.

And if you're old enough to have been around when this was a hit, you're getting to an age where there are a lot of things you're trying to remember.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, it has to be here...






Nice piccies


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another example. I like the quotation from Albert Camus that one viewer has posted below the video: 'Autumn is a second spring, when every leaf is a flower...'


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vivaldi as recomposed by Max Richter
Le quattro stagioni ~ L'autunno













Joseph Haydn ~ Die Jahreszeiten: Der Herbst 





Schubert ~ Herbst





Schumann ~ Fünf frühe Lieder op posth 21 no 5 Im Herbste 





Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde; Der Einsame im Herbst









Darius Milhaud:
Concertino d'Automne op.309 (as already mentioned by Dr. Kilroy)





L;Automne, Op. 115


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

*September Song*...Sarah Vaughan with Clifford Brown on the piano






*Autumn Leaves* Nat King Cole






*My Autumn Almanac *The Kinks






Sorry, its Popular music & I'm sorry too that I have changed Season so emphatically...(.it's 'cos I've got me Thermals on, already?!)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I've really got to say that a lot of the Romantic Era tends to be played in the fall/winter in Boston and New York.... They save the Baroque Era for the summer. It can be said that the Classical Era is all year round.

I know for a fact that several performances of Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony take place during November, ironically the month he died.

...

Great. Did I just make everyone's day? (That was sarcasm, of course.) That actually kind of put my mood down a little bit.... 
WELL! On the brighter side, Vivaldi's always enjoyable during any _season_ (pun intended  ), though seems to be most popular in... Summer! (Pun intended.... Oh, I'm really on a roll! Or should I say rall.? Ah! Another one!)

Tchaikovsky's 6th, Adagio Lamentoso (4th Mvmt):






Vivaldi's Summer:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ingenue said:


> I like the quotation from Albert Camus that one viewer has posted below the video: 'Autumn is a second spring, when every leaf is a flower...'


This post made me do a double take.... in the display window of our gallery we have a print of this composite shot of mine with that exact quote:


Impressions by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it's still summer for a few more days, so I think I can post this:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Well, it's still summer for a few more days, so I think I can post this:


By the Calendar, yes, but LOL. you're in Cali. Here, the indoor heating has kicked in already


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> By the Calendar, yes, but LOL. you're in Cali. Here, the indoor heating has kicked in already


Oh, yeah. U.S. East Coast certainly the same way. Hace frío!!! Sí, hablo y comprendo Español.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

We are in spring here, so I guess:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> ....I like the quotation from Albert Camus.... 'Autumn is a second spring, when every leaf is a flower...'


Slightly OT, but anyway, a word to the wise. Fashion police now making the rounds for white clothing offenders, will not accept that quote as an excuse.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> We are in spring here, so I guess:


No! NOO!! How could you, aleazk! Leaving me here to wallow in the depths of Tchaikovsky's 6th and the looming winter, while you dance to the Rite of Spring? Yes, don't try to hide it, we all know you dance whenever you hear Stravinsky.... Or at least conduct your imaginary orchestra in the shower when it comes to mind.... (Classical music enthusiast's equivalent of singing in the shower  )....

No, really, just joking, but for all us preparing to suffer through a potentially bad winter, at least we have some Christmas cheer awaiting us in December....






I do tend to listen to the first movement more frequently, though I generally save that for jovial trips in the summer:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Slightly OT, but anyway, a word to the wise. Fashion police now making the rounds for white clothing offenders, will not accept that quote as an excuse.



Taggart & I have been puzzling over this utterance, Vaneyes. Is it something to do with Zen?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Taggart & I have been puzzling over this utterance, Vaneyes. Is it something to do with Zen?


Sometimes I skip posts, because I can, unlike those algebra tests that still haunt me from the eighth grade because I could not skip a single question. ... Unless, of course, Vaneyes will explain.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Taggart & I have been puzzling over this utterance, Vaneyes. Is it something to do with Zen?


I & T, your government may be protecting you from, for now.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/12424/why-can’t-you-wear-white-after-labor-day


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I & T, your government may be protecting you from, for now.
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/12424/why-can’t-you-wear-white-after-labor-day


Yeah, I think I've heard of that, but a long time ago. It really just went, as they say, "in one ear and out the other...."

I wear white in the fall on occasion.......... 

So not ....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mstar said:


> Yeah, I think I've heard of that, but a long time ago. It really just went, as they say, "in one ear and out the other...."
> 
> I wear white in the fall on occasion..........
> 
> So not ....


Brides remain exempt, for now.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Barber - Summer Music (for wind quintet)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What about if it snows? Surely if nature can wear white... ?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> What about if it snows? Surely if nature can wear white... ?


Wholeheartedly agree. If we followed all that women from the 1800s and 1900s wore, we would all either be flappers or very, _very_ conservative, in contrast. 









vs.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Brides remain exempt, for now.


NOT FOR LONG!!! 









(Though I prefer singleness, if I ever married, I would rather dress like the 1800s women above than that^^^^^^^^ to my wedding day)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> What about if it snows? Surely if nature can wear white... ?


Quit snowing me, and just follow the line, M'am.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Quit snowing me, and just follow the line, M'am.


Again, "the line" today:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mstar said:


> NOT FOR LONG!!!
> 
> View attachment 25000
> 
> ...


So bad luck. This, *maybe*...

View attachment 25003


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> So bad luck. This, *maybe*...
> 
> View attachment 25003


Vaneyes, would _you_ wear that to your wedding day?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I & T, your government may be protecting you from, for now.
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/12424/why-can’t-you-wear-white-after-labor-day


Weird. Fashion is *stupid *- after all black is cooler than white.

Now can we _please _get back on topic.

This is Tchaikovsky's 'September' 'The Hunt' from "The Seasons"


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep - that was an enjoyable canter through seasonable colours:cheers:, but - ahem - this thread is for seasonable *music*.  Thanks, though! 

(By the way, Taggart started a thread a few months ago called 'daft fashions' in the community forum. See here.)

Lovely pictures on this one. Music by David Huntsinger.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Weird. Fashion is *stupid *- after all black is cooler than white.
> 
> Now can we _please _get back on topic.
> 
> This is Tchaikovsky's 'September' 'The Hunt' from "The Seasons"


Oh, yes, The Seasons, considered my many to be Tchaik's greatest compositions for solo piano.... I happen to agree, though his variations Morceaux Op. 21 are nice, as well. I played his June "Barcarolle" just a few years ago. Wonderful. But, you know, there are three things you need to know to play almost any Tchaikovsky: Scales. Arpeggios. How to play that part you played in the beginning three more times.  No, kidding. For the third one, I say *decisive sigh*..... CHORDS. But don't worry about those too much until you get to play Rachmaninov. 

Since Taggart wants on-subject, and I don't blame him, I think that in light of the frost advisory until 8:00 a.m. in my area, I'd really start pathetiqueing.  Not November, but I'll gladly take some Adagio Cantabile on the piano from Beethoven.

Beethoven Sonata Pathetique Op. 13: Second Movement:

(Posting video later)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

" unlike those algebra tests that still haunt me from the eighth grade because I could not skip a single question"...
Well Done, mstar! I couldn't answer a single one.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

September - only three days to go till the Autumnal Equinox, but until then...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

And there again...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A curiosity, for those who can remember the Nostalgic Old Buffer on British Television of the 1960s...
(Gordon Bennet, I feel so old suddenly! )


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This suits the pensive nature of early November - the end of autumn, but not Christmas or true Winter yet...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> We all like to have fruit and flowers *in season*? But what about *music*?
> 
> On this thread I'm hoping that people will post or suggest music *appropriate to the season* - be it calendrical, weather-wise, religious, secular/socialist (May Day?) and so on.
> 
> ...


I believe Viv wrote a very nice piece someone later made in2 a pizza


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

And again, pensive...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

And this...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

As we come up to Ash Wednesday (5th March), this becomes relevant.






Technically, this setting of Psalm 51 (50) was composed for use in the Sistine Chapel during matins,as part of the exclusive Tenebrae service on Holy Wednesday and Good Friday of Holy Week. However, Psalm 51 (50) is especially associated with Ash Wednesday and is often sung during the distribution of ashes.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

For May Day:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Around here in the better hemisphere of the world it is now late autumn, and time for Brahms' clarinet quintet, which, while not program music, is one of the most gloriously autumnal pieces ever written.


----------

